# Chapter 2 of The Man Who Didn't Want A Dog!



## Ronni (Dec 28, 2022)

I took Remy to get groomed, and picked him up after work. Texted my hubs Ron that I was heading home. Normally he’d be sweet and say “Can’t wait” or “Love you” or something else loving. But nooooo!  All I get?   “Is Remy Ok?”


----------



## Blessed (Dec 28, 2022)

Makes me think of our sweet pup OZ, I adopted him from a rescue after my husband was diagosed with cancer. I know the dog would lower his blood pressure, stay with him when sick after treatments.

My husband was livid, how dare I get a dog without discussing it.  After the next chemo treatment, I came from work to make some soup and sandwiches for the hubs.  Little Oz, was there on the bed barking like he would tear out my throat if I approached. LOL  After that, they were inseparable, I called them the Stud and his bud.  Every bad procedure, every surgery, every time we had to travel for a clinicl trial, his first question was where is Oz, who has Oz, is Oz okay?  I give full credit to the little twelve pounds of tough, who took are of my husband during his illness.  I know that my husband would not have lived as long without our little furball.  

I lost Oz about 7 years ago.  I still miss him every day but his ashes are in the china cabinet, sitting on top of his human Dad's. They are still together and I hope to be with both of them again.


----------

